# Weight on Cannondale standard componentry



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi everyone

Does anyone know the weight of the standard componentry on the 2011 SuperSix bikes?

I would like to know the weight of the:

C2 stem (100mm)
C2 Handlebar (42cm, middle-to-middle)
C2 seatpost UD carbon (31.6x300mm)

I don't own a scale so I can't find the weights myself.

Cheers, Greenduck


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

The C2 handlebar comes in at 305g


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks...

I did find some numbers on eBay. 260 grams for the seatpost, 128 for the stem in 110mm and 304 for the handlebar. So now I know what to aim for with the new components.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Let us know what you end up with...


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

s2ktaxi said:


> Let us know what you end up with...


I want to go for a solid but reasonable light setup. I was thinking of a 3T Doric Team seatpost, a 3T ARX Team stem in 110mm and maybe with a -17 degree angle and a 3T Ergosum Team handlebar. But haven't decided yet. Problem is that there's not any red color on my SuperSix. So the red color on the 3T team components might be a bit out of place.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

If your super six is black or white, a little bit of red is a nice accent. A 17 degree stem sounds like a lot for a modern road bike... I mixed and matched on mine FSA OS-99 stemm (100g), Control Tech iPost set post (145g), Zipp SL handlebar (165g)


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

C2 stem (100mm) - 121g
C2 seatpost - 226g

The components came off of my 2011 Supersix 4.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

C2 handlebar (42) - exactly 300g according to my Park Tool scale.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks! This is a great help, appreciate it!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Time to invest in a $20 digital scale, if you start weighing individual parts....your weight weenie addiction has just started.


----------

